# 4th ANNUAL 2015 SCHLEPP MASTER CLASSIC OPEN BASS TOURNAMENT



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Rats Nest Bass Club is holding this open. April 12th at Salt Fork Lake there is an open Bass tournament with awesome trophies, plaques for 2nd - 4th, and Big Bass! Entry fee is $50 per boat and optional $10 per boat big bass. 80% payout. 100% payout on Big Bass. We will have lots of door prizes to hand out at weigh in! Early entry is being excepted. We are only excepting 50 boats. PM me for details on pre payment.

Check us out on Facebook at "Rats Nest Bass Club" we are accepting new members for the 2015 season.


----------



## Michael CJM (Oct 13, 2014)

I am interested in Fishing the Salt Fork Open Tournament. Is there a entry form available?


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't wait for that early morning blast off at the schleppy Classic! Definitely a good time with rats nest bass club.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

You can contact me at 330-432-1064 if your interested in pre paying for the tournament.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Payments are starting to roll in for this one! We are at 10 pre paid entries already! You better save your spot now before they run out!


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

SCHLEPP MASTER CLASSIC ROSTER 

BOAT #
1 CRAIG MICHAEL / FRED MICHAEL
2 DALE KANDLE / ERIC REED
3 BRENT CARR /
4 JIMMY MESLER / ALEXANDER WALLS
5 MIKE DAVIS / CHUCK HEATON
6 ROB HORSFALL /
7 JOE YOUNG / JOE SHERMAN 
8 ERIC MCKEAN / DONNIE LEGGETT 
9 SKEET WALKER / BRIAN STEIN
10 DON WARNER

I haven't been to North East Outdoors yet so if you paid there I'll stop every Saturday and update the roster as they comes in.
We already have some GREAT donations for the raffle at weigh-in! Some donations from Bass Pro Elite Angler Fletcher Shryock, 5 Lucky Tackle Boxes, 5 Tackle Grab Boxes, GPS Outfitters 2 pair of any Wrangler Jeans in stock, and a Marine battery from Remco Marine! Hopefully much more to come!


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Does this tournament usually fill up? I'm thinking about waiting until the day of to register.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We have 11 pre paid entries so far. Our flyer will be at a couple tackle shows and Knox Marine open house. The only guarantee is to pre pay. We also got a couple more donations for the free raffle after weigh in.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Schlepp master classic roster as of 3/15/15

boat #
1 craig michael / fred michael
2 dale kandel / eric reed
3 brent carr /
4 jimmy mesler / alexander walls
5 mike davis / chuck heaton
6 rob horsfall /
7 joe young / joe sherman 
8 eric mckean / donnie leggett 
9 skeet walker / brian stein
10 don warner /
11 cody hendershot /
12 paul remmie jr / ray wright
13 chad landis / 
14 scott / seth devault


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

***50 BOAT MAX***
SCHLEPP MASTER CLASSIC ROSTER 

PLEASE PARK BEFORE YOU SIGN IN SO WE DON'T BLOCK THE ROAD THEN LAUNCH AFTER SIGNING IN.

BOAT #
1 CRAIG MICHAEL / FRED MICHAEL
2 DALE KANDEL / ERIC REED
3 BRENT CARR /
4 JIMMY MESLER / ALEXANDER WALLS
5 MIKE DAVIS / CHUCK HEATON
6 ROB HORSFALL /
7 JOE YOUNG / JOE SHERMAN 
8 ERIC MCKEAN / DONNIE LEGGETT 
9 SKEET WALKER / BRIAN STEIN
10 DON WARNER /
11 CODY HENDERSHOT /
12 PAUL RENNIE JR / RAY WRIGHT
13 CHAD LANDIS / 
14 SCOTT / SETH DEVAULT
15 JACOB BROWN /
16 DOYLE JARVIS /
17 JAKE GROSSCHMIDT / BRETT SAVAGE
18 BILL WALTERS /
19 JAMES SHETLER /
20 MERV / MARK MILLER
21 RICH WEBB /
22 JOSH REYNOLDS / ALLEN FOLKS
23 RANDY WHITE / KERI LYN
24 ADAM PEARCH / 

We already have some GREAT donations for the raffle at weigh-in! Some donations from BASS Elite Angler Fletcher Shryock, 5 Lucky Tackle Boxes, 4 Tackle Grab Boxes, GPS Outfitters, Fulks Custom Cranks, Millers Gun, Salt Fork Outdoors, Baltic Meats, Glass Lumber, and a Marine battery from Remco Marine! Hopefully much more to come?


----------

